# HELP.....Housebreaking AGAIN after spaying our Spoo!



## cjay (Oct 28, 2013)

Call your vet and let them know. There is a drug that helps with leaking but not sure if this falls in that category. You may have to start back at the beginning for potty training. Sorry 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Sometimes after a spay they can become a bit incontinent. You may want to google it, or I'm sure others will have some good sites for you to visit to read up on it. It sounds like it is physical and she can't help it.


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 4, 2013)

We are working very closely with our vet. We were told that it was easier to spay them them young and before going into heat the first time. I have stopped for today the sedations because I hate seeing her that way and to see how she does. We have had to because she was way to rambunctious and her incision was seeping some so we had to get her calmed down. She has been on antibiotics and has a couple more days. I LOVE this girl even in just 7 weeks of having her so I'm doing all I can for her. She is a dream dog for me and is becoming my child now. Lol. Thanks for any encouragement and help on this. It's been very trying and costly and almost daily vet visits this past week. 

I have ordered MANY books now too. I want a great dog and friend!





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The apparent incontinence can be related to the surgery so I would call the vet to let them know what your concerns are. If she really is sleeping most of the way through the night in her crate without soiling then I think you have to view this as a retrain situation. Use the umbilical method. Leash her to you so she has to go everywhere with you and can't have accidents out of sight. I would also work on putting pottying on a command. When you take her out at times you know she has to go just start saying whatever word(s) you want to use as a potty cue. Make your voice happy and excited when she is going and say good potty word when she finishes. She will quickly learn to associate the behavior and the cue. Suggestions for commands include: do one/do two (what I use, and like because those phrases are unlikely to be said that way in normal conversation), hurry, empty, go potty. I don't like hurry or empty since those words are commonly used in conversation, but many people I know do use them.


----------

